# Forced to post a recipe



## Theognome (Mar 16, 2009)

Yesterday, we had a few people over between the services, and I did some cooking. Well, Toni and Pat have both demanded that I write down the recipe somewhere so that I can make it often- and Toni specifically said to put it here before I forget how I made it. So, here you go...

(serves 8-10, total cooking time- 2.5 hours)

Some Sort of Green Pasta Thing (nice title, no?)

Ingredients- (in no particular order)
4 cups flour +/- 1 cup (I really shoulda measured this)
1 can (I think it's 13.5 oz, but don't quote me) Spinach
1 can (same size and the spinach can) artichoke hearts
1 lb. sliced small portabella mushrooms
1 Quart cream
3 eggs
1/3 cup water
1/2 (1/4*2) cup olive oil (keep it out- you'll need some more later)
2 tsp basil
1 chopped onion
1/4 cup minced garlic
1 lb fake or real crab, chopped or shredded
1 2.25oz can chopped olives
2 cups romano cheese
2 8oz bags shredded Italian cheese blend (Mozzarella, Romano, Parmesian, Asiago, Fontina and Provalone is what was in the two bags I got)
paprika
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp ground sage
1/2 lb butter


Let's see if I can remember how I did this...

1. In a big bowl, toss in the Romano cheese and 12 of the 16 oz of mixed shredded cheeses.
2. take half of the mushrooms and mince them. Toss them into the bowl, too.
3. Add the olives.
4. add 1/4 cup olive oil.
5. Mix all of this very well and set aside.

6. Drain and puree the spinach into a fine mush that looks disgusting.
7. In a small bowl, combine eggs, 1/3 cup water and 1/4 cup olive oil. Mix well.
8. In a whopping big bowl, put in 4 cups flour, 1 tsp basil, 1 tsp sage and 1tsp oregano.
9. Add the egg/oil/water to the flour and mix this all together.
10. Turn onto a floured countertop and kneed until firm. Cut the dough into eight equal pieces.
11. Roll one piece into a somewhat square flat about 16" wide per side.
12. Using a pizza cutter, cut the dough into squares about 4" per side. (you'll get anywhere from 8 to 12 of them, based on how square you get it)
13. put about 2 tbsp of olive oil into a small bowl.
14. On a clean surface (I used a small dinner plate), lay down a square.
15. Put a healthy tsp of the cheese mix you made into the center of the square.
16. dampen a finger with olive oil, and run the oil over two adjacent sides of the square.
17. Fold the dry end over to the oiled end and press them together firmly.
18. Take the two ends farthest apart and giving a half-twist, press them together.
19. Set this little critter on a wire rack.
20. repeat steps 11-19 until all of the dough is used up (you should have close to 80 of them by the time you're done. Yeah, this part takes the longest, but after the first few you'll be a pro and twisting them up in no time)
21. In a really big pot, bring a lot of water to a rolling boil to cook these things in. Add some olive oil (about a tbsp) into the water to help keep them from sticking together.
22. Boil the little green monsters for about ten minutes. Drain.

23. While all this is going on, in a deep skillet (or another pot, which is what I used), put 1/2 stick of butter under medium heat.
24. Chop up the artichoke hearts and toss them in with the butter.
25. Chop up the rest of the mushrooms and add them to the hearts.
26. Toss in the onions and garlic.
27. Add the rest of the basil.
28. Saute this mess until the onions are well cooked.
29. add to this the cream and crab. Bring to a simmer.
30. Once simmering, add 1 or 2 tbsp of flour, but no more than two tbsp of flour, to thicken.

If you time this right (I started sauteing about 30 minutes before I started cooking the greenies) everything will be done at the same time.

31. On a dinner plate, spread 8 to 10 green things.
32. Ladle 1 1/2 to 2 scoops of cream sauce over the whole shebang.
33. Liberally sprinkle some of the remaining cheese blend over it.
34. Dash some paprika over the entree for color.
35. Serve to someone very hungry.
36. repeat steps 31-35 until everyone has got grub in front of them.

We had some left over, and according to Toni and Pat, it was even better the day after. They are trustworthy witnesses in my book.

Theognome


----------



## Knoxienne (Mar 16, 2009)

It's fabulous! It tastes like Spinach-Artichoke dip with crab and pasta. My title for it would be Spinach Tortelloni with Crab and Artichokes.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 16, 2009)

That sounds like a lot of work...Taco Bell, anyone?


----------



## Theognome (Mar 16, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> That sounds like a lot of work...Taco Bell, anyone?



It's a labor of love. Taco Bell is a non-labor of love.

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh but that does sound very good. I just don't know if I would be motivated enough to do that unless I was going to have a date or something. And well, that's never happened so...


----------



## Theognome (Mar 16, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Oh but that does sound very good. I just don't know if I would be motivated enough to do that unless I was going to have a date or something. And well, that's never happened so...



FYI- I learned how to cook before I had a date. Wafting kitchen aromas along with a man covered with flour can cause many wonderful things to happen in the world God has made...

Theognome


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 16, 2009)

Theognome said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Oh but that does sound very good. I just don't know if I would be motivated enough to do that unless I was going to have a date or something. And well, that's never happened so...
> ...



Good point! So there is great motivation after all


----------



## Augusta (Mar 16, 2009)




----------

